
The planet needs China to curb its appetite for meat - respinal
https://www.economist.com/china/2019/10/17/the-planet-needs-china-to-curb-its-appetite-for-meat
======
anonymouswacker
I hit the pay wall, but the introduction of it has two unfounded premises:

\- Eating meat is bad for the planet

\- Eating meat has a direct causation of negative health outcomes

If China were too gluttonous on meat for current supply, then wouldn't that
just cause prices to go up, and supply to go up too? Perhaps government
central planners and those who support them at the Economist need to learn
basic micro-economics.

~~~
kn0where
The environmental costs of meat are negative externalities not included in the
sticker price.

~~~
linksnapzz
"negative externalities" without rigorous proof of such, are the technocrat's
go-to justification for arbitrary control of anyone's behavior.

------
NotSammyHagar
I don't think this article is really fair or complete enough, because we in
the western world started a lot of the practice that meat is what wealthy
people get, and we sure eat a lot of meat here, and did a lot of the
industrial planning to make mass production possible.

I love a burger myself, but for the health of the planet all societies should
be eating less meat, reducing its use.

------
spicyramen
Hit the paywall, but a country with a massive population that is helping many
of them are leveling up and leaving poverty how can you prevent them to stop
eating meat? Is easy to say from a nice office in NY but hard to explain to a
farmer

